# Best cartridge converter (aka ink pump) for El Grande?



## Dan_F (May 11, 2011)

I just discovered that my Schmidt converters won't fit in an El Grande fountain pen. They are the one with the single, wide silver colored metal band at the upper end, plastic at the lower end where it goes into the section. The silver band is too wide in diameter to slip into the barrel's finial. 

I'm not interested in the vac style converter, I want the standard piston type.

Arizona Silhouette lists two converters, a Schmidt that looks a lot like mine, except it has an additional silver band around the lower end, and a non-branded one that is all plastic. Prices are $4.00 and  $1.50 respectively. Do these Schmidt's actually work with an El Grande, and how do the cheaper ones compare in service?

I should point out that I bought a bunch of rollerball kits, thinking I could substitute fountain pen nibs that I already have, allowing easy conversion from roller ball to FP, without buying an additional kit. Because of this, they didn't come with a stock cartridge converter. 

Dan


----------

